# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Ideal-Gitarrist F. J. Krüger tot
http://www.welt.de/kultur/article840018 ... _tot_.html

----------

Muss man ihn kennen? Kenne eigentlich nur Feddy Krueger .......

----------

> Muss man ihn kennen?


Da Du noch nicht so sehr "bemoost" bist, könnte man die kennen, ja. War eine coole Kombo.

----------

> Zitat von phommel
> 
> Muss man ihn kennen?
> 
> 
> Da Du noch nicht so sehr "bemoost" bist, könnte man die kennen, ja. War eine coole Kombo.


Naja Ideal kenn ich schon noch, obwohl Schweizer. Aber werd da genau mitspielte, ist dann wohl doch ein wenig viel verlangt.........    ::

----------

> Naja Ideal kenn ich schon noch, obwohl Schweizer. Aber werd da genau mitspielte, ist dann wohl doch ein wenig viel verlangt.........


Wohl war. Musste auch erst mal nachschauen, wer der Herr ist als ich die Mail von meinem Bruder bekam. Aber bei der Nennung der Combo erinnerte ich mich doch an "früher".

----------

